# Shimano Dura-Ace clincher 7850



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I set my mind on Shimano Dura-Ace clincher 7850 carbon laminate wheels set. I can get them for about $700-750 at Chain Reaction Cycles, when they will have them in stock. However, I have second thoughts. There are some areo carbon wheels for about $1k. Easton EC70 SL ($1050), Reynolds Assault ($1120) and Zipp 404 special edition($1150). I think that I could spend over $1k if those wheels were significantly better than DA 7850. I ride century rides and can't afford to buy new set of wheels every season. Durability is what I am looking for. Also I like my wheels to be quiet. What are your recommendations? Are cheap aero carbon wheels any good? Am I overlooking something? Thanks.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Those are all excellent wheels. If you don't race at Cat 3 or better, the expensive deep carbon wheels are likely moot point (and will probably get trashed in a crash anyway).

My vote's for the Carbon Laminates.

If you're in the area for deep carbon wheels, the Dura Ace 24s are within a watt or so of the 50s as far as power absorbed. The study was by some french site, I forget the link. Hopefully someone else can post it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes,

here is the graphic.

that is why I decided for the DA 7850-C24-TU, lighter, less power loss, almost as aero, and better for climbing.

the C50 are stiffer though


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. According to the graph difference between DA 7850 and Zipp 404 is about 3 watts. I don't know how it translates to the speed on the road, I am guessing it's a fraction of 1 mph. DA 7850 are lighter by few grams and that may compensate for worst aero properties. I think I will stick to DA 7850.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

good choice


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Speed delta*



waterobert said:


> Thanks for your replies. According to the graph difference between DA 7850 and Zipp 404 is about 3 watts. I don't know how it translates to the speed on the road, I am guessing it's a fraction of 1 mph.


Yes, if you consider 0.08 mph at 31 mph "fraction of 1 mph." At 20 mph, the difference would be considerably less


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The wheels in that test are the C24 tubulars, they are a completely different rim shape and depth than the C24 clinchers.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

did the clinchers even exist when that chart was made? I'd love to see an updated chart...


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

It's a tough call because the zipp 404 clinchers special editions for $1100 is a great deal that won't be around for too long. The 7850 c24 reviews are great and will always be around for $750.
Has anyone compared both? opinions? on ride and feel durability.

I ride mostly fast rolling hills 190lbs....
I am leaning toward the zipps..


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

waterobert said:


> I set my mind on Shimano Dura-Ace clincher 7850 carbon laminate wheels set. I can get them for about $700-750 at Chain Reaction Cycles, when they will have them in stock. Durability is what I am looking for. Thanks.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/roubaix-tech-cancellaras-race-winning-rig/115158

That's at least two, maybe three Shimano 7850 wheelsets being run at Paris Roublaix this year. Looks like the C24 clinchers, including tubeless, and the C24 TU were run. We've heard about the Zipp 202 rim failing because Cancellara was riding on it, but nobody was in contention for the win on the teams running the Shimano wheelsets, so who knows if any failed.

I'm rather surprised the WH-7850-C24 carbon laminates were used at Flanders and PR, considering the thin spokes and talk that the wheelset isn't the stiffest. Shimano does advertise the compliant ride due to the part-carbon rim and thin spokes, but they are that durable???


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've been running the Dura Ace C24 CL wheelset for a while now, nearly 2 years. I use them as a commuting wheelset because my commute was 50km each way along a crappy shoulder where i was using Maxxis Re-Fuse tyres with tyre liners. I haven't had them trued, only retensioned once about a month after getting them.

They are nice and light, and very strong. Today i went for the first ride on my new Ultegra wheelset and the Ultegra feels stiffer, but the DA wheels never felt flexy. The compliant ride is a positive for me.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

crank1979 said:


> Today i went for the first ride on my new Ultegra wheelset and the Ultegra feels stiffer, but the DA wheels never felt flexy. The compliant ride is a positive for me.


Which Ultegra Wheelset? 6600 or 6700?


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tommy Walker said:


> Which Ultegra Wheelset? 6600 or 6700?


6700.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

crank1979 said:


> I've been running the Dura Ace C24 CL wheelset for a while now, nearly 2 years. I use them as a commuting wheelset because my commute was 50km each way along a crappy shoulder where i was using Maxxis Re-Fuse tyres with tyre liners. I haven't had them trued, only retensioned once about a month after getting them.
> 
> They are nice and light, and very strong. Today i went for the first ride on my new Ultegra wheelset and the Ultegra feels stiffer, but the DA wheels never felt flexy. The compliant ride is a positive for me.


+1

Over the weekend I went on my grueling mountain ride which consists of several 7-10% switchbacks up pave sections. The pave sections are longitudinal grooves across the road, around 2" deep, which makes for a rough ride (the next day my arms were sore).

I am using Conti 4000S tires with latex tubes on the WH-7850-C24 clinchers. I couldn't believe the compliant ride over the pave. I thought I had the tire pressures too low but I had pumped them up to 100 psi the morning of the ride so couldn't be.

The low rolling inertia of this wheelset is impressive too. I can climb 14% grades seated in 39/27, and I am no lightweight at 175 lbs. I dunno how I can keep the pedals turning on those grades. It's one of those rides where you keep trying to shift into your spokes (damn, is that the lowest gear I got?) :lol:.

One thing about 39/27 over those guys on compacts though (and their sissy 34/28s), at least you get up the climbs pretty fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Going to try a set of these. The price was VERY right thankfully. Like $710 total as very right. Currently on custom AC CR-350's but am intrigued with reports of ride quality but sufficient stiffness, along with Shimano DA durability. May end up offing the AC's if these are all people claim they are. Colors will match the bike nicely too as a side benefit. :thumbsup:


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Initial spin on them tonight. First impression is I'm very pleased. Dead-nuts out of the box for trueness and hop. Only thing is I felt the seller wasn't up to snuff with the packaging. But thankfully they arrived safe and sound with no defects. They are a stiff wheelset yet have a forgiving ride quality on some less than ideal streets I rode on a short checkout. With the wider rim profile I may experiment a bit with tire pressure in the coming days too.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm really interested in these wheels as well, but am wondering a couple of things. 
Where are you getting them for that cheap?
What's the difference between the C24 CL and C24 TU? 

Thanks


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

maximum7 said:


> I'm really interested in these wheels as well, but am wondering a couple of things.
> Where are you getting them for that cheap?
> What's the difference between the C24 CL and C24 TU?
> 
> Thanks


eBay. CL is the clincher and TU is tubeless. Going price including shipping seems to end up at just over $700. Mine came in a bit poorly packed but with no damage at all. Brand new in the plastic bags.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> CL is the clincher and TU is tubeless.


 CL => Clincher; TU => tubular; TL => tubeless.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

the zipp 404 special edition, it'S the same price for clincher or tubular, so at the same price, you take tubular or clincher for everyday training and some races... I dont know about the weight..


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, one last. 
Would these be an improvement over my Ksyruim SL's?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Ok, one last.
> Would these be an improvement over my Ksyruim SL's?


the zipp 404??


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a pair on order of the 7850 SL Scandium Tubeless from Chain Reaction Cycles. Same hubs as C24 but without the carbon laminate on the rims. My bike is pretty forgiving (Look 566), so I don't really need to spend the extra money on the carbon laminate. And I really want to try tubeless, I've yet to meet someone who already has them that would want to switch back to clincher.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I've spoken to many in the industry and they tend to agree Shimano hubs are top notch, the best of the best. Yes, they have essentially a standard cup, cone and bearing setup, but there are labyrinth seals that work great. They are way more reliable and dependable than the others out there whether they’re sealed bearing or what. They just make the best, it’s that simple. Sealed cartridge bearings make it easier to build/design a hub so it’s actually a shortcut way to offer a nice bearing without a lot of engineering in the hub. What Shimano is doing is higher engineering. Not to say anything bad about sealed bearings, but there aren’t any hubs or wheelsets out there with hubs that match Shimano’s and that includes the Gucci models like Chris King, Phil Wood, etc. etc. 

So yes, I would venture to say that they would be an upgrade over your Ksyruim SL's, but don't take my word, ask around at some bike shops and see if they have a loaner pair to try out for a ride or two, and judge for yourself.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

but with shimano, only dura ace models are handmade with topnotch parts from Japan, the others are made in china or Malaysia... my lbs told me that!!??


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

This article might answer that question, at any rate it's an interesting look inside the Shimano's wheel factory. http://bit.ly/aMfZvh


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

The DA carbon stuff I know is made in Malaysia. See the link below for info. Quality is a non-issue. Nicest set of wheels I've had thus far no doubt. Ride difference is easy to feel over my AC's which were a great wheelset for me.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/a-look-inside-shimanos-shrouded-wheel-factory


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

So then the Dura Ace Wheels are in fact "Master Handbuilts" and not put together by evil machines in dark dungeons like some want us to believe.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Clevor said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/roubaix-tech-cancellaras-race-winning-rig/115158
> 
> That's at least two, maybe three Shimano 7850 wheelsets being run at Paris Roublaix this year. Looks like the C24 clinchers, including tubeless, and the C24 TU were run. We've heard about the Zipp 202 rim failing because Cancellara was riding on it, but nobody was in contention for the win on the teams running the Shimano wheelsets, so who knows if any failed.
> 
> I'm rather surprised the WH-7850-C24 carbon laminates were used at Flanders and PR, considering the thin spokes and talk that the wheelset isn't the stiffest. Shimano does advertise the compliant ride due to the part-carbon rim and thin spokes, but they are that durable???


You need to consider that the Fusion 2 TL tires were engineered to fill the cracks in the pave, as the tires have more of a flatter shape, vs a more "pointy" shape. Shimano wheels are engineered to maximize the shape of a 23c tire so the combination of the C24's and Fusion Tl tires is a good one for the pave. Plus if it's wet you can run the TL at a lower pressure.


----------

